# look-to-book ratio = λόγος διαδικτυακών επισκέψεων προς κρατήσεις



## mariale (Apr 19, 2015)

Γεια σας,

κάνω μια μετάφραση για τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις και συνάντησα τον παρακάτω όρο. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

The company improves the look-to-book rate of hotels by offering the customer the right information at the right place.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

The look-to-book ratio is a figure used in the travel industry that shows the percentage of people who visit a travel Web site compared to those who actually make a purchase.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 19, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, αλλά ρίχνω ιδέες: 

άμεση κράτηση (με την έννοια ότι βλέπουν το ξενοδοχείο και τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και κάνουν κράτηση αμέσως) 

ειδάλλως: δες-και-κλείσε

Υ.Γ. Με πρόλαβε ο Μαρίνος και έβαλε τον ορισμό, που αποδεικνύει λάθος τα δικά μου (τα αφήνω όμως). Τότε μάλλον μιλάμε για την επισκεψιμότητα της ιστοσελίδας.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, αλλά ρίχνω ιδέες:
> 
> άμεση κράτηση (με την έννοια ότι βλέπουν το ξενοδοχείο και τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες και κάνουν κράτηση αμέσως)
> 
> ...



Και γω στην αρχή αυτό σκέφτηκα πριν γκουγκλίσω... Δεν είναι όμως η επισκεψιμότητα, είναι η αναλογία αγοράς (book) προς επισκεψιμότητα (look).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

Για να κάνουμε κάτι εξίσου περιφραστικό με το αγγλικό, δηλαδή, μπορούμε να πούμε «λόγος κλεισίματος προς επισκέψεις» («κλείσιμο» δεν λέμε για τις τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις; αλλά μάλλον λέω βλακείες...). Είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια ότι θα υπάρχει πολύ καλύτερη απόδοση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Ουσιαστικά, έχουμε την αποδοτικότητα του ιστότοπου σε άμεσες επιτόπου (ή επί ιστοτόπου) κρατήσεις. Φοβάμαι ότι δύσκολα θα υπάρχει ελληνική ορολογία, οπότε είτε θα λεξιπλάσουμε («επιτόπου κρατήσεις ιστοτόπου» ή «κρατήσεις επιτόπου ιστοτόπου» π.χ. ) είτε θα το παρουσιάσουμε ερμηνευτικά και μαζί με το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

Μετά την παρέμβαση του Δόκτορος διορθώνω λοιπόν την προηγούμενη πρόταση σε «λόγο κρατήσεων προς επισκέψεις». Νομίζω αυτό που πρέπει να μεταφραστεί (ο τεχνικός όρος δηλαδή) είναι το look-to-book rate (ή ratio), όχι μόνο το look-to-book.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Μετά την παρέμβαση του Δόκτορος διορθώνω λοιπόν την προηγούμενη πρόταση σε «λόγο κρατήσεων προς επισκέψεις». Νομίζω αυτό που πρέπει να μεταφραστεί (ο τεχνικός όρος δηλαδή) είναι το look-to-book rate (ή ratio), όχι μόνο το look-to-book.



+1 

Σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ κάτι του τύπου _σχέση επισκέψεων/κρατήσεων_.

Πολύ αναλυτική σχετική ενημέρωση εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Πολύ αναλυτική σχετική ενημέρωση εδώ.


Ωχ... the plot thickens:
There are several interpretations of Look-to-Book or Conversion ratios:

Number of Website visitors per reservation made (Visitor-to-Book)
Number of availability requests per reservation made (Availability-to-Book)
Number of Website visitors per request to your booking engine (Visitor-to-Look)
Number of requests to your booking engine per reservation made (Look-to-Book)


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2015)

Η απόδοση του Μαρίνου μου φαίνεται προφανής αλλά με μια επιφύλαξη: αν αντιστρέψουμε τους όρους του κλάσματος, η βελτίωση του πρωτότυπου λόγου (look-to-book) θα είναι μείωση, ενώ του μεταφρασμένου λόγου (κρατήσεις προς επισκέψεις) θα είναι αύξηση. Για τη βελτίωση του ορθού λόγου ρωτήστε τον Δόκτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Themis said:


> Για τη βελτίωση του ορθού λόγου ρωτήστε τον Δόκτορα.


Τουσέ.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 19, 2015)

Σωστό κι αυτό. (Τσέκαρα στο εν λόγω σάιτ και βεβαιώθηκα ότι δεν θέλουμε μείωση του λόγου). Άρα λόγος επισκέψεων προς κρατήσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Πάντως βλέπω (#8, #9) ότι δεν υπολογίζονται στο Look όλες τις επισκέψεις, αλλά μόνο τα αιτήματα κρατήσεων· μαλλαλόγια μιλάμε εδώ μάλλον για λόγο δοκιμαστικών κρατήσεων προς πραγματικές. Δλδ είναι πολύ περισσότεροι αυτοί που κάνουν μεν την κράτηση στο σάιτ (για να δουν διαθεσιμότητα, τιμές, επιβαρύνσεις κλπ) αλλά τελικά δεν την επιβεβαιώνουν και δεν ολοκληρώνουν τη συναλλαγή, σε σχέση με εκείνους που τελικώς κλείνουν την κράτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> [...] μαλλαλόγια μιλάμε εδώ μάλλον για λόγο δοκιμαστικών κρατήσεων προς πραγματικές.


Ή «καταρχήν κρατήσεων».


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2015)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση του Ζάζουλα, μόνο που το εύρημα του Μαρίνου στο #8 μιλάει για "ερμηνείες" του look-to-book. Θα χρειαζόταν επομένως περισσότερη έρευνα (την οποία, το ομολογώ, δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να κάνω).

Αν πάντως δεχθούμε τις διακρίσεις του #8, θα μπορούσα, με βάση την εμπειρία μου από τέτοιους ιστότοπους, να φανταστώ τα εξής:
Number of Website visitors per reservation made (Visitor-to-Book)
λόγος (διαδικτυακών) επισκέψεων προς κρατήσεις
Number of availability requests per reservation made (Availability-to-Book)
λόγος αναζητήσεων διαθεσιμότητας προς κρατήσεις
Number of Website visitors per request to your booking engine (Visitor-to-Look)
λόγος επισκέψεων προς ενάρξεις διαδικασίας κράτησης
Number of requests to your booking engine per reservation made (Look-to-Book)
λόγος ενάρξεων διαδικασίας κράτησης προς κρατήσεις [/λόγος ενάρξεων προς περατώσεις διαδικασίας κράτησης]

_Προσθήκη:_ Σημειώνω πάντως ότι η στενή σημασία Look=Number of requests to your booking engine δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου προφανής ούτε νομίζω ότι θα φαινόταν προφανής σε κάποιον αγγλόφωνο.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως βλέπω (#8, #9) ότι δεν υπολογίζονται στο Look όλες τις επισκέψεις, αλλά μόνο τα αιτήματα κρατήσεων· μαλλαλόγια μιλάμε εδώ μάλλον για λόγο δοκιμαστικών κρατήσεων προς πραγματικές. Δλδ είναι πολύ περισσότεροι αυτοί που κάνουν μεν την κράτηση στο σάιτ (για να δουν διαθεσιμότητα, τιμές, επιβαρύνσεις κλπ) αλλά τελικά δεν την επιβεβαιώνουν και δεν ολοκληρώνουν τη συναλλαγή, σε σχέση με εκείνους που τελικώς κλείνουν την κράτηση.



Μήπως είναι «αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας προς κρατήσεις» (_Number of requests to your booking engine per reservation made_) αυτό για το οποίο μιλάς;

Πάντως, γενικότερα, νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για «λόγο επισκέψεων προς αγορές» και αυτό χρειάζεται να το προσαρμόζει κανείς κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Μήπως είναι «αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας προς κρατήσεις» (_Number of requests to your booking engine per reservation made_) αυτό για το οποίο μιλάς;


Την αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας την αναφέρει παραπάνω, διακριτά.

Η διαδικασία εξ όσων γνωρίζω είναι η εξής:


Πρώτα κάνεις μια απλή περιήγηση στο σάιτ του ξενοδοχείου και βλέπεις τι υπάρχει, πόσο απέχει από σημεία ενδιαφέροντος, κι αν σου κάνει (αυτό είναι κτγμ η επίσκεψη).
Μετά ζητάς τιμές, οπότε θα σου ζητήσει κι εκείνο ημερομηνίες, αναγκαζόμενο να σου δείξει τιμές μόνο από διαθέσιμες επιλογές συνδυασμού τύπου δωματίου και rate (αυτό είναι κτγμ η αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας).
Μετά διαλέγεις κάποιο από τα δωμάτια που υπάρχουν για τις ημερομηνίες που έβαλες, και το συνεχίζεις μέχρι να σου βγει ένα τελικό ποσό για τη διαμονή σου (ώστε να συνυπολογιστούν όλες οι επιβαρύνσεις, όπως πχ φόροι εθνικοί, πολιτειακοί ή δημοτικοί, τέλη κράτησης, πρωινά ή γεύματα, πάρκινγκ, τυχόν έξτρα που έχεις ζητήσει κλπ) και αυτό είναι κτγμ η έναρξη διαδικασίας κράτησης (ή «δοκιμαστική κράτηση», όπως την είπα εγώ), παναπεί το Look. Προσωπικά όταν κλείνω ξενοδοχείο έχω τρεις-τέσσερις καρτέλες ανοιχτές ανά ξενοδοχείο για δυο-τρία ξενοδοχεία, μέχρι να καταλήξω στο ποιο απ' όλα και με ποιο απ' τα διάφορα rate που δικαιούμαι (και με τι σπάσιμο ανά ημέρες μέσα στην περίοδο) μου βγάζει το καλύτερο τελικό.
Τέλος κάνεις την (περατωμένη, ολοκληρωμένη, τελική, οριστική) κράτηση (Book).


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Την αναζήτηση διαθεσιμότητας την αναφέρει παραπάνω, διακριτά.



Ναι, καλά λες, mea culpa (λόγω βιασύνης).

Ωστόσο, αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας αυτό, όπως και ότι το εν λόγω κείμενο-οδηγός* μάς λέει πως _There are several interpretations of Look-to-Book or Conversion ratios_, μάλλον είναι μια χαρά η απόδοση του τίτλου.

Ακόμη, για ιδιαίτερα διεστραμμένους φιλομαθείς ερευνητές, υπάρχει κι αυτό.


* εύρημα του Μαρίνου dominotheory στο #8


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Ωστόσο, αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας αυτό, όπως και ότι το εν λόγω κείμενο-οδηγός μάς λέει πως _There are several interpretations of Look-to-Book or Conversion ratios_, μάλλον είναι μια χαρά η απόδοση του τίτλου.
> 
> Ακόμη, για ιδιαίτερα διεστραμμένους φιλομαθείς ερευνητές, υπάρχει κι αυτό.


To κείμενο-οδηγός (που το διάβασα ήδη απ' όταν το λινκάρησες στο #8· δες το δικό μου #13) αναφέρει ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες συγκεκριμενοποιήσεις του L2B, αλλά είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι (εκτός από το εντελώς γενικό conversion rate, παναπεί το Visitor-to-Book) όλες οι άλλες αφορούν συγκεκριμένα queries στον σέρβερ. Το δε κείμενο της Teknokraaft μιλά αποκλειστικά και μόνο για L2B που προέχεται από queries (και ορίζεται στη σύμβαση με την εταιρία του δικτύου GDS). Φρονώ αυτά (δλδ τα queries) είναι πράγματα που δεν αποδίδονται μ' ένα απλό «επίσκεψη»· αυτός που κάνει εδώ το look αλληλεπιδρά σε κάποιον βαθμό με το σύστημα κρατήσεων.

Εάν είναι επομένως να έχουμε μια αφενός όχι υπερβολικά specific απόδοση, αφετέρου όμως και ακριβή, τότε προτείνω το «λόγος προτιθέμενων κρατήσεων προς διενεργούμενες». Είναι τόσο σοφά καμωμένη αυτή η απόδοση (:inno:), που καλύπτει άνετα και τον ξερό λόγο επισκέψεων προς αγορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

ΟΚ, αλλά είναι σωστές γραμματικά οι «προτιθέμενες κρατήσεις»;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, αλλά είναι σωστές γραμματικά οι «προτιθέμενες κρατήσεις»;


_
προτιθέμενος_: (λόγ.) έχω την πρόθεση, έχω τη διάθεση ή το σκοπό (να κάνω κτ.): _Δεν ~ να καταφύγω σε ακραίες λύσεις. Λέγεται ότι προτίθεται να εκτεθεί ως υποψήφιος στις προσεχείς εκλογές. Tι προτίθεσαι να κάνεις;_
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...triantafyllides/search.html?lq=προτίθεμαι&dq=


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, αλλά είναι σωστές γραμματικά οι «προτιθέμενες κρατήσεις»;



Νομίζω πως όχι, όπως οι «διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές» και οι άλλες μετοχές ενεστώτα των αποθετικών ρημάτων, σήμερα τουλάχιστον.



nickel said:


> Όχι, αλλά ξεκίνησα περισσότερο με την επιδίωξη να τονίσω τη σωστή και διαδεδομένη χρήση τού _προβλεπόμενη_ σε σχέση με το διαδεδομένο αλλά λανθασμένο _προοριζόμενη_. Εξίσου λανθασμένα, pontios, είναι τα _προτιθέμενη χρήση_ και _προτιθέμενος σκοπός_ (αυτά δεν τα είχα ξανακούσει μάλιστα). Το ρήμα είναι _προτίθεμαι να κάνω κάτι_: ρήμα αποθετικό, είναι ήδη μεσοπαθητικό, δεν γίνεται να το κάνουμε παθητικό. Μας φτάνουν οι _διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές_ για τα τερατάκια του τσίρκου μας, ας μην προσθέσουμε και τις _*προτιθέμενες *χρήσεις_.
> ...



Επειδή δεν «προτίθενται» οι κρατήσεις, δεν έχουν ελεύθερη βούληση ώστε να έχουν και προθέσεις. Αυτό παραμένει αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των χρηστών (μέχρι στιγμής, γιατί δεν ξέρουμε τι μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον, γλωσσικά και πραγματικά ή εικονικά).

Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι προ-τίθενται οι κρατήσεις από τους χρήστες, δηλαδή οι χρήστες πριν την τελική κράτηση θέτουν τις δοκιμαστικές που λέει παραπάνω ο Ζαζ, ΟΚ. Αλλά πώς θα ξεχωρίσει η μια πρόθεση απ' την άλλη;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, αλλά είναι σωστές γραμματικά οι «προτιθέμενες κρατήσεις»;





daeman said:


> Νομίζω πως όχι, όπως οι «διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές» και οι άλλες μετοχές ενεστώτα των αποθετικών ρημάτων, σήμερα τουλάχιστον.


Γκρινιάξτε όσο θέλετε, αλλά η απόδοση προτιθέμενος = intended είναι ήδη εδώ και καλύπτει μια υπαρκτή ανάγκη (που δεν καλύπτεται από άλλες αποδόσεις του _intended_).  http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...=0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=s


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2015)

...
Δεν καλύπτεται αυτή η χρήση του intended από τις _προβλεπόμενε_ς; 



nickel said:


> ...
> Βρίσκω, ακόμα και σε ιστοσελίδες της ΕΕ, και «προοριζόμενη χρήση», αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος (αν και διαδεδομένο).
> 
> Υπάρχει το *is intended for use* = προορίζεται για χρήση, αλλά λέμε «προβλέπω αυτή τη χρήση», άρα *προβλεπόμενη χρήση*. Λέμε «προορίζω αυτό το δωμάτιο για καθιστικό» (ΛΝΕΓ), λέμε «προορίζω αυτό το προϊόν για αυτή τη χρήση», δεν λέμε «προορίζω αυτή τη χρήση», άρα δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε _προοριζόμενη χρήση_.


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2015)

Μια που μαζεύτηκαν τόσοι γκρινιάρηδες εδώ μέσα, ας γκρινιάξω κι εγώ. Πέρα από τις ακριβείς προθέσεις των προτιθέμενων και τις αντιρρήσεις των αντιτιθέμενων, δεν νομίζω να ταιριάζει σαν υποκρυπτόμενο αγγλικό το intended. Μάλλον κάτι σε considered βλέπω. Οι "προτιθέμενες" θα είναι όσες και οι "διενεργηθείσες", εκτός αν στην πορεία κάποιοι αλλάξουν σχέδια και μείνουν τελικά στο σπίτι τους, αλλά δεν θα είναι πάρα πολλοί. Ο λόγος θα πλησιάζει το 1:1. Ενώ π.χ. _προτίθεμαι_ να επιλέξω ποια θα με συνοδεύσει στη χοροεσπερίδα της βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ, _εξετάζω_ τη Μόνικα και άλλες δέκα και καταλήγω στη Μόνικα. Λόγος 11:1.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

daeman said:


> Δεν καλύπτεται αυτή η χρήση του intended από τις _προβλεπόμενε_ς;


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι το «προβλεπόμενες κρατήσεις» θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Καλή η Μόνικα, κι ας πενηντάρισε...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Themis said:


> Μάλλον κάτι σε considered βλέπω.


Και τι θα πούμε τότε — «εξετασθείσες»; Για μένα πάντως το “ακριβές” εδώ είναι μόνο το «σκοπούμενες», αλλά το βρίσκω κάπως βαρύ.

ΥΓ Το “ακριβές” σε εισαγωγικά διότι ούτε κι αυτό ακριβές είναι· όπως περιέγραψα πιο πάνω, ακόμη και στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο ανοίγω τρεις καρτέλες ταυτόχρονα και κάνω ξέχωρα queries, ενώ η πραγματικά σκοπούμενη (η προτιθέμενη, ντε!) κράτηση είναι μόνο μία. Οι μόνες όντως σκοπούμενες κρατήσεις που τελικώς δεν πραγματώνονται είναι (1) εκείνες στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο αλλά από άλλες πλατφόρμες και (2) σε άλλα ξενοδοχεία που αποδείχθηκαν λιγότερο συμφέροντα.

Το ίδιο κάνω πχ και στο άμαζον (τρέχω το query σε όλες τους τις ευρωπαϊκές σελίδες, μπορεί και στην αμερικάνικη αναλόγως του προϊόντος) και βλέπω τι βγαίνει με μεταφορικά και ισοτιμίες. Για σημαντικές επαγγελματικές αγορές τρέχω το query και από τον εταιρικό αμαζονικό λογαριασμό, για να κάνω συγκρίσεις. Η σκοπούμενη αγορά είναι μία, αλλά ο σέρβερ της άμαζον βλέπει καμιά δεκαριά αιτήματα προς διαφορετικές μονάδες του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι το «προβλεπόμενες κρατήσεις» θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ;



Μάλλον όχι (προβλεπόμενες από ποιον). Ίσως θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν όμως οι _σκοπούμενες κρατήσεις_ -- ίσως και όχι, όμως.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι το «προβλεπόμενες κρατήσεις» θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ;



Ασφαλώς όχι, Ζαζ. Η απάντησή μου στο #24



daeman said:


> ...
> Δεν καλύπτεται αυτή η χρήση του intended από τις _προβλεπόμενε_ς;



αφορούσε τη χρήση των _προτιθέμενων _ως απόδοση του _intended _για τον όρο _intended operation condition_ που λίνκαρες στο #23. 



Zazula said:


> Γκρινιάξτε όσο θέλετε, αλλά η απόδοση προτιθέμενος = intended είναι ήδη εδώ και καλύπτει μια υπαρκτή ανάγκη (που δεν καλύπτεται από άλλες αποδόσεις του _intended_).  http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...=0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=s



Με το κύριο θέμα του νήματος δεν έχω προλάβει ν' ασχοληθώ. Ούτε έφερα εγώ το intended στο τραπέζι.


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2015)

Ζαζ, αν είχα την απάντηση, δεν θα έκανα πάσα την καυτή πατάτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Τσάκω μια κόκκινη, Ζαζ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

daeman said:


> αφορούσε τη χρήση των _προτιθέμενων _ως απόδοση του _intended _για τον όρο _intended operation condition_ που λίνκαρες στο #23


Μπα, πιο πολύ το έβαλα επειδή χάρηκα που βρήκα σε τέτοια χρήση το _προτιθέμενος _στην ΙΑΤΕ. :angel: Για το θέμα των αποθετικών ρημάτων έχω άλλωστε μπόλικα _*εκμεταλλευόμενα αποθέματα*_ από eur-lex.europa.eu και _*εκμεταλλευόμενα δωμάτια*_ σε ΠΟΛ. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2015)

...
Α, μα είναι γνωστό ότι εκμεταλλεύονται τα αποθέματα και τα δωμάτια. Άλλοι. 
Εγώ δεν έχω τίποτα απ' τα δυο, σ' ενοικιαζόμενα τη βγάζω -και αν. Αν τη βγάλω, δηλαδή.
Και δεν προτίθεμαι ν' αποκτήσω, γιατί τότε θα εκμεταλλεύονται αυτά εμένα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2015)

Βιάστηκα να βάλω τον τίτλο, αλλά έχει δίκιο ο Ζαζ, δεν πρόκειται για απλές επισκέψεις (visits) / περάσματα. Το looks είναι κάτι περισσότερο από μια ωραία ρίμα για το books. Θα μπορούσαμε, εξίσου παιχνιδιάρικα, να το κάνουμε *λόγο ερωτήσεων προς κρατήσεις*, αν και το *ερωτήσεις σε σχέση με κρατήσεις* θα αξιοποιούσε καλύτερα τη δική μας ρίμα. :-(


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 19, 2015)

.....
Ξεκίνησε, αλλά δεν έφτασε - μήπως εκκινηθείσες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Αυτό το νήμα θα γίνει ο βωμός της πεσούσης αποθετικής μετοχής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό το νήμα θα γίνει ο βωμός της πεσούσης αποθετικής μετοχής.



Αν το λες για τις _εκκινηθείσες_, δεν έχει τίποτα το αποθετικό. Ούτε και το ιδιαίτερα θετικό, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2015)

Όχι, δεν παρακινήθηκα από τις εκκινηθείσες για να το πω.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2015)

Λόγος αναζητήσεων προς κρατήσεις;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 20, 2015)

Αλήθεια, τι απόγινε η mariale;

Δεν βρίσκει λόγο να μας βοηθήσει στην αναζήτηση;

Επίσης, μήπως είναι άχρηστο αυτό το «διαδικτυακών» στον τίτλο;
Δεν βλέπω κάτι σχετικό στο _look-to-book ratio_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Λόγος αναζητήσεων προς κρατήσεις;


Καλό, αλλά:



Themis said:


> ...
> Number of Website visitors per reservation made (Visitor-to-Book)
> λόγος (διαδικτυακών) επισκέψεων προς κρατήσεις
> *Number of availability requests per reservation made (Availability-to-Book)*
> ...



Τι γίνεται σήμερα σ' αυτό το νήμα; Ζεστό ψωμί μοιράζουμε ή ο πηγμένος κρατήσεις ονειρεύεται;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Λόγος αναζητήσεων προς κρατήσεις;



Κάποιοι λένε _ζήτηση_ το αίτημα που απευθύνεις σε προμηθευτή για προσφορά, οπότε θα ήταν ωραίο ένα «λόγος ζητήσεων προς κρατήσεις». Αλλά είναι εμπορικός όρος που ίσως δεν είναι διαδεδομένος. Πιο εύκολα θα κρατούσα το γνωστό *ερώτημα* (για το query): _λόγος ερωτημάτων προς κρατήσεις_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Επίσης, μήπως είναι άχρηστο αυτό το «διαδικτυακών» στον τίτλο;



Θα το βάλω σε παρένθεση. Καλό είναι να μπει αν δεν γίνεται σαφές από τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------

